# Дисфункция крестцово-повздошного сочленения



## Ольга Казакова (4 Май 2021)

Добрый день! Поставили диагноз дисфункция кпс, кривой таз, укорочение ноги на 1 см. 
Начало болезни - боль СБОКУ колена ,как будто связки или сухожилия болят . Боль опускалась немного по голени. И так 3 месяца. Через 3 месяца стало тянуть крестец,как будто мышцу тянет. Ортопед ,поставившая этот диагноз прописала НПВС, витамины группы В, миорелаксанты. Все это время ни одно  НПВС не помогало ни сколько . Пропила я их раза 4 разные. 
Также ортопед сказала носить подпяточник постоянно. Лечение не помогало ,становилось хуже. Прошла курс массажа по выравниванию таза. До массажа начались онемения и покалывания в пальцах ноги . Да так что даже лицо странно немело иногда ,как тянуло кожу. На 8 день массажа стало сильно хуже . Ещё позанималась пилатесом в тот день и сделала упражнения на кпс и к вечеру начались жуткие боли в голени, просто стало нестерпимо ходить ,мышцы как будто разрывает при ходьбе. Также тянет больше сбоку колена и , если долго пройти , то тянет в бедре (как мышцу тянет , проходящую через тазобедренный сустав). И так уже 2 недели . Я просто не в состоянии куда то пойти ,где нужно пройти долго без отдыха. Ходила к неврологу. Она прописала никотиновую кислоту, габапентин, сирдалуд, тиоктовую кислоту. Никаких изменений . Другой невролог сказал отменять все это раз не помогает. Сказал подключать антидепрессанты. Поставил блокаду. Да так ,что нога просто отключилась на часа 3, не могла идти без посторонней помощи. Все без изменений. Сейчас обратилась в" центр лечения боли ". Они проводят блокады под рентгеном, УЗИ. Поставили блокаду в кпс. Опять безрезультатно. Сказал врач, что если не поможет эта блокада, то поставит в позвоночник. Что возможно из за сколиоза идёт боль в ногу. 
В итоге боль в голени при ходьбе сбоку ( наружная сторона) голени, сбоку колена, боль в кресле непостоянная . Стоит ли ставить эту блокаду в позвоночник , после того ,как мне поставил блокаду невролог и отключилась нога? Блокада не из дешёвых . Может ли крестец давать такую боль в ногу? По рентгену все нормально в заключении. В центре лечения боли ему не понравилось ,что щель справа уже в кпс. Но блокада не помогла в крестец. При надавливании на кпс боли нет, при тестах на кпс боли нет, при нагибании боли нет . Но сам крестец ноет иногда и при ходьбе и лёжа. 
МРТ делала только поясничный отдел. Экструзии есть ,но они все с левосторонней локализацией, а болит правая нога . 
Если поставлю блокаду в позвоночник и не поможет , стоит ли искать проблему в мышцах? Может ли мышцы давать такие боли при ходьбе , но когда просто двигаешь ногой сидя,например , ничего не болит . При надавливании ничего не болит . Но боли очень похожи на мышечные. Буду признательна за помощь .


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Май 2021)

Подробно опишите имеющуюся в настоящее в настоящее время боль.
Покажите снимки МРТ  и результаты других обследований.


----------



## Ольга Казакова (4 Май 2021)

Сейчас немного болит крестец справа, с наружной стороны колена как сухожилия , связки тянет,  и очень болит голень с наружной стороны когда иду( как разрывает мыщцу),тянет все. даже голеностопный сустав тянет , как натяжение его идет .Когда встаю немеет нога, иногда пальца, сегодня даже небольшое онемение всей голени. невролог говорит кровоснабжение нерва нарушено . Пока ее лечение не помогает . Массажист , что делал массаж Юмейхо сказал, что мышца среагировала . но уже прошло 2 недели и нет облегчения . Может упражнения или масссаж  обострили боль в КПС.Я делала специальные упражнения на кпс, они специфичные. Но если это в КПС причина , почему не подействовала блокада? Можно ли попробовать блокаду в мыщцу?Но куда, в какую?

Сегодня делала упражнение просто проверить среагирует ли крестец болью , когда между колен ставишь небольшой прямоугольный предмет и сжимаешь его со всей силы , потом отдых и опять сжимаешь . Когда делала по передней стороне голени резко пошло онемение , такое ощущение что прямо по нерву прошло спереди и уже несколько часов онемение не проходит


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Май 2021)

Снимки старые.  Необходимы новые обследования. ЭНМГ  правой нижней конечности. И найти "своего" врача (невролога, вертеброневролога).
И не советую принимать за чистую монету высказывания массажистов и не ходить на экзотические массажи.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Май 2021)

Ольга Казакова написал(а):


> Добрый день! Поставили диагноз дисфункция кпс, кривой таз, укорочение ноги на 1 см.


Это не диагноз. Это описание состояние однодвигательного аппарата с перечисление возможных причин боли. Далеко не полный список причин.



Ольга Казакова написал(а):


> Начало болезни - боль СБОКУ колена ,как будто связки или сухожилия болят . Боль опускалась немного по голени. И так 3 месяца. ....
> В итоге боль в голени при ходьбе сбоку ( наружная сторона) голени, сбоку колена, боль в кресле непостоянная .


Почитайте про синдром "расколотой голени! 



Ольга Казакова написал(а):


> Стоит ли ставить эту блокаду в позвоночник , после того ,как мне поставил блокаду невролог и отключилась нога? Блокада не из дешёвых . Может ли крестец давать такую боль в ногу? По рентгену все нормально в заключении. В центре лечения боли ему не понравилось ,что щель справа уже в кпс. Но блокада не помогла в крестец. При надавливании на кпс боли нет, при тестах на кпс боли нет, при нагибании боли нет . Но сам крестец ноет иногда и при ходьбе и лёжа.
> МРТ делала только поясничный отдел. Экструзии есть ,но они все с левосторонней локализацией, а болит правая нога .


Значит причина не в экструзиях, а в другом, как вариант на правой ноге.



Ольга Казакова написал(а):


> Если поставлю блокаду в позвоночник и не поможет , стоит ли искать проблему в мышцах? Может ли мышцы давать такие боли при ходьбе , но когда просто двигаешь ногой сидя,например , ничего не болит . При надавливании ничего не болит . Но боли очень похожи на мышечные. Буду признательна за помощь .


Подвижность в тазобедренном слева и справа - одинаковая.
Раз боли при ходьбе, то надо проверить и артерии ног.
Слабость при ходьбе на пятках и носках есть?
Встать на стул ногами по очереди можете?


----------



## Ольга Казакова (10 Май 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Слабость при ходьбе на пятках и носках есть?
> Встать на стул ногами по очереди можете?


Здравствуйте! Слабости нет никакой. Спокойно встать смогу. Несколько шагов иду твердым шагом. Потом все сдавливает в ноге, иногда немеет . Подвижность в тазобедренных одинаковая.  Сходила к массажисту на консультацию. Конечно сейчас из за боли перекосило всю. Сейчас визуально правый бок выше, хотя всегда был ниже. Из за боли вес переношу на левую ногу больше. Массажист посоветовал не массаж , а ЛФК с растяжкой. И так мне на этом ЛФК ногу тянули , растягивали повздошно-большеберцовый  тракт ,как понимаю. Что стало ещё хуже. Я понимаю, что сейчас обострение мышца дала ,как и при физ. нагрузках любых. Но ходить сейчас вообще не могу. И когда тянул , то тянуло от крестца как раз, возможно и тянет крестец из за этой мышцы. Возможно она укорочена . Но как боль снять острую . Надо ли идти завтра  и ставить блокаду в позвоночник? Для меня это очень дорого и боюсь опять деньги на ветер. Чем больше лечусь , отдаю денег кучу, тем мне хуже становится .
Почему ни одно лекарство не облегчает боль? И НПВС , габапентин уже 3 недели. Антидепрессанты около недели.
На синдром расколотой голени ,вроде непохоже.
Сейчас проверить артерии? УЗИ , кт ноги есть смысл?
Спасибо вам за ответ!

Можно ли поставить тестовую блокаду в голень лидокаином,например ? Может глупость написала конечно,но как ещё проверить ,что это не позвоночник является причиной боли.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Май 2021)

Ольга Казакова написал(а):


> Можно ли поставить тестовую блокаду в голень лидокаином,например ? Может глупость написала конечно,но как ещё проверить ,что это не позвоночник является причиной боли.


Почему глупость. Можно.



Ольга Казакова написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!слабости нет никакой. Спокойно встать смогу. Несколько шагов иду твердым шагом. Потом все сдавливает в ноге, иногда немеет .


Постоите и пройдет? Можно снова идти? Почитайте про синдром "перемежающейся хромоты!"



Ольга Казакова написал(а):


> Подвижность в тазобедренных одинаковая.  Сходила к массажисту на консультацию. Конечно сейчас из за боли перекосило всю. Сейчас визуально правый бок выше, хотя всегда был ниже.


Фото покажите.



Ольга Казакова написал(а):


> Из за боли вес переношу на левую ногу больше. Массажист посоветовал не массаж , а ЛФК с растяжкой. И так мне на этом ЛФК ногу тянули , растягивали повздошно-большеберцовый  тракт ,как понимаю. Что стало ещё хуже. Я понимаю, что сейчас обострение мышца дала ,как и при физ. нагрузках любых. Но ходить сейчас вообще не могу. И когда тянул , то тянуло от крестца как раз, возможно и тянет крестец из за этой мышцы. Возможно она укорочена . Но как боль снять острую . Надо ли идти завтра  и ставить блокаду в позвоночник? Для меня это очень дорого и боюсь опять деньги на ветер. Чем больше лечусь , отдаю денег кучу, тем мне хуже становится .


Если нет эффекта от 1, то можно сделать вторую, но поменять уровень.



Ольга Казакова написал(а):


> Почему ни одно лекарство не облегчает боль? И НПВС , габапентин уже 3 недели. Антидепрессанты около недели.
> На синдром расколотой голени ,вроде непохоже.
> Сейчас проверить артерии? УЗИ , кт ноги есть смысл?


УЗИ артерий ног, есть смысл.


----------



## Ольга Казакова (11 Май 2021)

Уважаемые доктора, могут ли подобные боли быть при рассеянном склерозе. Есть такая версия у врача. Назначил МРТ головы и грудного отдела. Электронейромиографию.

Сегодня сделала блокаду позвоночника. Не помогло. Уколы в голень - не помогло. Уже консилиум созвали по мне. Один доктор предположил этот страшный диагноз. Ещё сказал сделать рентген голени. Помимо ноги у меня совсем немного болят руки в районе сгибов, разом захрустели все суставы. Связывает с беременностью второй болезнь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Май 2021)

> ...боль в голени при ходьбе сбоку ( наружная сторона) голени, сбоку колена, боль в кресле непостоянная .


Никак боль от РС не может быть.


----------



## Ольга Казакова (11 Май 2021)

А мне сказали может . Плюс онемение в ноге, покалывания. Так испугали меня. Причем 3 врача были на консультации. Либо повреждение периферических нервов, если не путаю , полинейропатия. Я пила тиоктовую кислоту по назначению невролога дней 10. Никаких изменений не заметила. Может надо было пить дальше,но другой невролог сказал бросать ,если не помогает . 
У меня были подобные боли три года назад в другой ноге. Но там я носила тяжёлую коляску на ноге и вроде как была причина. Долго лечилась, тоже не могли поставить диагноз. В итоге невролог поставил блокаду просто в места боли ,где я показала и боль стала отступать уже на след день . Плюс ещё отпуск и голова отключилась от боли может . 
Но не может же боль от РС так мгновенно исчезнуть и не напоминать о себе 3 года и появится в подобных местах ,но на другой ноге . 
Но в прошлый раз не было онемение таких , не было парастезий. 
Габапентин не помогает  вообще. Доза 6 таблеток 300 мг. Ходить так и не могу, обкололи весь поясничный отдел ,где по МРТ были экструзии. 
Доктор Ступин, помогите советом!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Май 2021)

РС, нет по определению. ИМХО!
Только как случайная находка.
Ждем заключения, теперь интересно.

ЭНМГ на корешковый синдром L5.


----------



## Ольга Казакова (11 Май 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое за ответ! Отпишусь, как пройду все.

Как вариант ещё говорили слать на нейроинфекции. Герпес, Эпштейн Барра, цитомегаловирус .сейчас уже не контролирую ,но раньше часто держалась температуры эа около 37. Плюс разом захрустели суставы, такое ощущение , что жидкости синовиальной почти нет. Может ,конечно ,эти факты не взаимосвязаны. Немного мышцы на руках болят. В декабре перенесла коронавирус. Но проблемы раньше начались. Если только он их усугубил. Онемение при вставании очень усилилось в ноге.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Май 2021)

Ольга Казакова написал(а):


> ... Онемение при вставании очень усилилось в ноге.


Почитайте про "нейрогенную перемежающуюся хромоту".


----------



## Лапушка70 (15 Июн 2021)

@Ольга Казакова, можно узнать, каким лекарством обкалывали? Тоже болят мышцы, сухожилия, предлагают обкалывание.


----------



## горошек (15 Июн 2021)

@Ольга Казакова, чем-то мои боли похожи на ваши, но обе ноги и крестец. В ягодичные может боль идти, и в пятки, и в пах. Вот тут прочла, что именно пр проблемах кпс боли могут так распространяться. Голени болят и спазмом, и потом просто как ушиб, становится просто больное мясо. Сухожилия на ногах тоже болят. И вот, с краешка локтей тоже иногда и давнее ног. И да, тоже никакие обезболивающие не помогают, от любой гимнастика, растяжек всяких, короче, от любой активации только хуже. Сейчас уже нет супер острого периода, хотя боль всегда со мной, но приспособилась с этим жить. А на пике помню, когда утром вставала, было такое чувство, что кровь начинает циркулировать по ногам, но с трудом проходит, и начинаются всякие неприятные ощущения. По мрт только утолщение жёлтой связки. Никаких грыж. Диагноз так никто и не поставил. У меня к вам вопрос: а если очень-очень долго лежать, обязательно с согнутыми ногами, то легче становится? Или не было такой возможности? Просто, я свою сильную боль чисто "вылежала", а дальше стала жить с ограничениями активности. А хрустит у меня в шейном и грудном в основном, давно, раньше, чем проблемы с ногами. Тоже и герпес лечила, и АД пила, ничего не помогло.


----------



## Ольга Казакова (23 Июн 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> @Ольга Казакова, чем-то мои боли похожи на ваши, но обе ноги и крестец.


Здравствуйте! У меня по итогу все банально оказалось - грыжа и стеноз позвоночника. Несколько неврологов смотрели и не видели симптомов грыжи . А вот ее расположение повлияло на сужение позвоночного канала . У меня все признаки стеноза были , плюс из за долгих болей ,хромоты меня перекосило сильно. Наверное из за этого и болеть крестец начал и все остальное. 15 июня мне сделали операцию по удалению грыжи , т к ходить уже не могла . И на след день я смогла ходить без боли  почти . Боль в крестце прошла сразу, спина распрямилась . Немного тянет ногу ,Но это такая ерунда по сравнению с тем, что было.
Единственное, все таки беспокоят лёгкие блуждающие боли в мышцах и суставах и хруст в суставах . Но это уже что то другое. С этим надо разбираться.
Вообще при проблемах с кпс боль как правило не опускается ниже колена.
Я сталкивалась несколько раз с информацией , что хруст и боли в мышцах могут быть из за проблем с желчным пузырем . К меня есть с ним  проблемы  и хочу заняться им . Многие специалисты ( по нутрициологии ) подтверждают это .
В общем не знаю ,но хочу попробовать . Т к врачи мне толком не говорят ничего по поводу хруста.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Почитайте про "нейрогенную перемежающуюся хромоту".


Здравствуйте!  По сути вы оказались правы , доктор. Грыжа стала больше , очень сильный стеноз позвоночника. В итоге операция , т к ходить уже не могла.



Лапушка70 написал(а):


> @Ольга Казакова, можно узнать, каким лекарством обкалывали? Тоже болят мышцы, сухожилия, предлагают обкалывание.


Здравствуйте! Гормональные , миорелаксанты, НПВП . Мне ничего не помогло в итоге.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июн 2021)

Ольга Казакова написал(а):


> По сути вы оказались правы , доктор. Грыжа стала больше , очень сильный стеноз позвоночника. В итоге операция , т к ходить уже не могла.


Все будет хорошо.


----------

